# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Aquário Atlantico

## RicardoJCLuis

Boas

Eu pretendia construir um aqua temático da nossa costa atlantica, contudo não existe muita informação (nem no forum nem noutros). ainda estou na fase de pesquisa uma vez que quero minimizar ao maximo as asneiras.
Existe algumas informações que ja disponho, nomeadamente:

- Muita circulação de água
- Temperatura entre 15º e 17º
- Iluminação inferior aos Reefs
- Escumador de baixa potencia, uma vez que se vai colonizar uma grande equipa de "limpeza" (com mexilhões e tudo)
- Grande poder de filtragem bio-mecanica (devido aos NH's todos)

Pretendo construir a maior parte dos equipamentos e preciso de muitas dicas..... (conto com voçes)
 :Admirado:  


Obrigado

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas, poderias visitar a Estação Litoral da Aguda, perto de Espinho, um conjunto de aquários com fauna da costa  :Wink:

----------


## Nuno R Santos

Segundo sei e dependendo da tua zona do país, no Parque Natural da Arrábida também têm uma secção com aquarios da nossa costa.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Ricardo,

Na minha opinião não deves reduzir nem a escumação nem a luz. 
O escumador acho que é facil de perceber porquê.
A luz... não vais precisar de tanta luz como nos recifes é verdade mas se retiras na luz tens de aumentar na alimentação e isso é muito mais dificil do que fornecer luz.

Força nisso

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Antes de começar com os reefs, tive um aquário da nossa costa, e até que nem correu mal, utilizei praticamente os mesmos equipamentos que para os reefs.

A única diferença, se é que se pode considerar é a utilização imperativa dum refrigerador.

Tens aqui um site bastante interessante sobre aquáriofilia marinha mediterrânea, que embora utilize temperaturas um pouco mais elevadas que as verificadas no atlântico se aproxima bastante das soluções requeridas para o tipo de aquário que pretendes montar

http://www.aiam.info/05/amici_andrea_prodan.htm

----------


## NunoAlexandre

Boas ja mantive um por 6 meses , so que tenho um problema sou do algarve e ca  embaixo manter um aquario desse biotopo e dificil devido as temp de verao que atingimos chegando aos 32 sem chiller ,mas as coisas bem restreturadas nao ficam nada a  dever aos reefs ve esse aqui:

http://www.aiam.info/pic_06/antonio_...20frontale.JPG

um  abraço

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

Boas!

Quanto ao chiller, vou ver se encontro uma maneira de refrigerar a água sem ter de comprar um, (Têm valores astronómicos) tava a pensar em utilizar um sistema de ventuinhas na sump para esse efeito... não sei se vai resultar...
Talves com 1 ou 2 ventuinhas pequenas de um radiador de um carro, alimentadas por um transformador de 12 ou 24v!! Tenho de estudar isto melhor!!!



Quanto ao escumador vai ser de menores dimensões uma vez que vou partir do sistema de filtragem diferente. A sump vai ter varios sistemas de filtragem, mas tambem é uma caso a estudar melhor.

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

Ja agora, Nuno R Santos, em que sito do Parque da Arrabida fica esse aquário??



Obrigado

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

Gostei desse Layout, NunoAlexandre. :Pracima:  


Que especies tens?? :SbQuestion2:

----------


## NunoAlexandre

tive , ja nao tenho mas mantive desde gobies , blennies, palemon serratus , palemon ellegans todo tipo de macro algas da nossa costa , ofiuros , estrelas do mar, bidiao de rocha , espirografos ,eremitas ,esponjas corais etc.
tudo 16 graus depois vinha o verao e desgraçava tudo , mantinha mais ou menos frio 23 graus com ventoinhas mas nao chegava para os peixes tudo bem mas para as algas era muito elevado.
um a braço

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

Boas!!!

Mas são as algas que sofrem com o aumento da temperatura??? eu pensava que eram os peixes e os invertebrados... :Admirado:  

Mas elas chegam a morrer???

e o resto dos vivos como se comportavam com a temp.??

O que usavas como refrigeração????


1 Abraço

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Em primeiro lugar tenho de dizer que esse aquário do Antonio Zofrea é igual ao meu  :SbSourire:  , assim com a biobox e tal...a diferença é que o meu é de madeira clara e esse é preto, e o meu é de maior litragem que esse...
E no meu caso tou tendo problemas para retirar essa biobox arghhh...

Agora respondendo a tua pergunta:

Aconselho um aquário todo em vidro de no mínimo 250 litros para um bom espaço de manobra por exemplo 100x50x50 cm...a iluminação 2 T5 e 2 actínicas chegam bem...a temperatura como moras em setúbal talvez entre 15º e 17º (como disseste) fica muito bem, mas depende muito da faixa costeira que queres recriar no aquário tal como a circulação, por exemplo um aquário que tente recriar uma poça rochosa do mediolitoral a temperatura não precisa de ser tão constante como a que recria um aquário do infralitoral (1-5 m), e a circulação num aquário de infralitoral também não precisa de intensidade da de um aquário de uma poça rochosa (mas ve uns aquários da costa de membros daqui do forum), a escumação tal como já um membro disse, não deves reduzir, e a filtragem bio-mecânica não sei que será necessária dado que se usa mais em reefs (comprando esses sistemas de filtragem bio-mecanicos juntamente com escumador tudo num sistema integrado, mas devido ao preço não aconselho)...também ve se queres usar sump para esconder o equipamento e o refrigerador (que é indispensável, especialmente no verão) ve nos DYS's que tem lá boas ideias :SbOk2:  

Mas antes de tudo...pensa melhor no que queres realmente criar, e vai lendo um pouco aqui no forum e no site da AIAM que já ficas com umas ideias...

E desculpa ter usado o teu post para falar do meu aquário  :SbSourire2:  

Cumps
Filipe Pacheco

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

Boas!!!

Obrigado, Filipe Pacheco, realmente esta criação vai requerer muita leitura e pesquisa, tanto a nivel do setup como das especies a introduzir, certamente não será realizada num futuro assim muito proximo....


Quanto ao falares do teu aqua, até podes comentar mais, assim sempre fico com mais umas ideias...

1 Abraço

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

No sistema de iluminação é possivel utilizar lampadas economizadoras??!?

Estava a pensar em utilizar 6 inseridas numa calha em madeira que cobrirá todo o aqua. As lampadas seriam as de 18w ou 21w que correspondem a 100w ou a 120w respectivamente!!!

será que resulta? e como fica a relação w/l visto que o aqua é de 300l brutos?

 :SbQuestion2:  :SbBravo:  :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá Ricardo, não tou percebendo o que dizes com lampadas economizadoras, serão de tungsténio, isso não aconselho, as que eu aconselho serão 4 T5 como tenho no meu aquário também de 300 litros...alías podias ver o equipamento que utilizei no meu aquário, será mais ou menos o que necessitas aí...talvez troques ventoinhas por um refrigerador, porque aí a temperatura no Verão é muito alta. Aqui é mais amena por isso uso ventoinhas.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Ricardo.

Não sei se com as ventoinhas consegues manter as temperatura baixas, entre os 15 e os 19º C.

Quanto à iluminação, sei que essas lâmpadas conseguem manter macro-algas. No meu refúgio tenho uma DigiLamp que corresponde a 120 Watts. Se optares por este tipo de iluminação, aconselho-te a comprares lâmpadas de qualidade, pois as dos chinocas fundem em meia dúzia de dias.

Também podes usar T5 ou mesmo T8.

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

tava a pensar nas E27 18w da Osram ou da Philips!!!

Tipo isto:

http://www.radiopopular.pt/catalogo/...p?idprod=13352

http://www.radiopopular.pt/catalogo/...p?idprod=13357

http://interlampadas.pt/shop/product...oducts_id=6732

http://interlampadas.pt/shop/product...oducts_id=6736


ja agora alguem sabe a diferença entre as GENIE COOL  e as outras, eu sei que existem umas que têm iluminação mais azulada, mas não sei quai são...??

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

faço as contas com os 18w de consumo das economizadoras ou com os 100w de luz que emitem?

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

encontrei umas philips de 21w que equivalem a 130w..

----------


## RicardoJCLuis

encontrei umas chinesas de 42w que eqivalem a 236w...

----------

